# BBQ prices in Dubai



## IrnbruEv (Dec 18, 2009)

Happy New Year Everyone!
Can anyone advise on price of a bbq. We are looking at bringing one across as the prices we are finding on the net in Dubai are huge. $800 Aussie for a 4 burner?? 
Also, we are looking at removalists. Anyone any experience, good or bad, with OSS or Crown?
We are just shipping personal effects, no furniture, except maybe our bbq, lol!
Thanks in advance.
Ev


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

IrnbruEv said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!
> Can anyone advise on price of a bbq. We are looking at bringing one across as the prices we are finding on the net in Dubai are huge. $800 Aussie for a 4 burner??
> Also, we are looking at removalists. Anyone any experience, good or bad, with OSS or Crown?
> We are just shipping personal effects, no furniture, except maybe our bbq, lol!
> ...


Sorry can not help you on movers but I can lend a hand on the bbq grill question. Compared to the states prices its a little more than double what I would pay.
A nice stainless steel grill with 4 burners in the states would cost about 399usd. Here that same grill is 1,000usd. So yes bring your grill if you can.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Moved with Crown a few times...they are very good ! not the cheapest but worth it in my opinion


----------



## Abacha (Nov 9, 2008)

$800 will be close but you can shop around, I bought a 5 burner gas grill at Ace Hardware about a year ago, assembled and delivered for AED 2,225 (US$600), model was the Leisuregrow LG-400 Series. It a nice grill and has held up well, similar grill would probably run $300 to $400 in the States.




IrnbruEv said:


> Happy New Year Everyone!
> Can anyone advise on price of a bbq. We are looking at bringing one across as the prices we are finding on the net in Dubai are huge. $800 Aussie for a 4 burner??
> Also, we are looking at removalists. Anyone any experience, good or bad, with OSS or Crown?
> We are just shipping personal effects, no furniture, except maybe our bbq, lol!
> ...


----------

